# New Molly ??Pregnant??



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi all! I bought this new molly on saturday and she looks really plump from the side and from above she looks as if sh swallowed a pea!!
Does she look pregnant? If so how long left?? Please see attached pics-not the best quality though i'm afraid!
Please note that she was in the breeder box ONLY so i could take photos and she is happily back in the tank now!
Thanks.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Your molly looks a lot like the stage this pregnant molly is on her tenth day:

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/285369-a-mollys-story-from-one-drop-to-the-next/

BTW that page is good for determining how far off she is from birth. About that, I'd say 3 or 4 weeks, maybe more. When you got her, was she mixed with males of her species? If she was, then she is almost definitely pregnant.


----------



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for your reply! Yeah, she was in a mixed tank!
Wow-only 10 days in.......she looks huge! From the top she has a really pronounced round belly.
She is really chubby, and to my untrained eyes, looks ready to drop!
How will i know when she will drop her fry? Thanks


----------



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

I have lots of fry this morning!!!!  :fish:


----------

